# trikot von rocky orig?



## jota (25. Juni 2007)

tach
habe mir bei ibaäh ein rocky mountain trikot bestellt.
heute angekommen ,ausgepackt und als markenname steht da im trikot AUSTY .
ist das ein original oder ne china fälschung ?


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Juni 2007)

joa meins is von sugoi. und 100%  keine fälschung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (25. Juni 2007)

Ist nen original.


----------



## jota (28. Juni 2007)

ja dann ist gut.


----------

